# inmigrante (spousal) visa



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Greetings to all and wishing you a peaceful holiday season. The parties have already begun here and it's only the 9th! 

I was at the Queretaro INM office this past week to get the instructions for applying for a 'spousal' visa. For those who have followed my previous threads, my fiance and I _finally_ made it through the paperwork and will be married this coming Tuesday! The woman at the INM said to come back the first week of January as they will be implementing the new visa policies as of January, 2012 and she does not have the new information as yet.
Anyone out there have any experience with the new visa regs. yet?

If not, I'll let you all know how it goes in January.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

*Felicidades*



itnavell said:


> Greetings to all and wishing you a peaceful holiday season. The parties have already begun here and it's only the 9th!
> 
> I was at the Queretaro INM office this past week to get the instructions for applying for a 'spousal' visa. For those who have followed my previous threads, my fiance and I _finally_ made it through the paperwork and will be married this coming Tuesday! The woman at the INM said to come back the first week of January as they will be implementing the new visa policies as of January, 2012 and she does not have the new information as yet.
> Anyone out there have any experience with the new visa regs. yet?
> ...




Congratulations . I did the same thing 23 years ago . We have 4 children and will be in GTO next week .


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Diito, but only 2 kids....


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

itnavell said:


> Greetings to all and wishing you a peaceful holiday season. The parties have already begun here and it's only the 9th!
> 
> I was at the Queretaro INM office this past week to get the instructions for applying for a 'spousal' visa. For those who have followed my previous threads, my fiance and I _finally_ made it through the paperwork and will be married this coming Tuesday! The woman at the INM said to come back the first week of January as they will be implementing the new visa policies as of January, 2012 and she does not have the new information as yet.
> Anyone out there have any experience with the new visa regs. yet?
> ...


There has been lots of discussion of the new visa policies: when they will be implemented, how they will be implemented, etc. We will be interested to hear what you find.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations!

Please let us know how it works when you go through the process in January. Our wedding is in March here in Guanajuato and I will need to follow the same steps as you afterwards. Since the specifics of the new visa policies are still unknown (apparently INM is still in the dark too) I'm waiting to see what will be involved. I'm keeping an eye out online to see if they announce the policies before January and if I find anything, I'll post here to let you know.

In any case, best wishes to you and your new bride... Que les vaya bien el martes!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding! 
We're all awaiting the new rules from INM and do hope that you will tell us of your experiences.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Aren't you going to use the K-1 visa ? I did the paperwork in a day and paid $70 without a lawyer many years ago . The lawyers try to charge people thousands of dollars for the same work.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

jasavak said:


> Aren't you going to use the K-1 visa ? I did the paperwork in a day and paid $70 without a lawyer many years ago . The lawyers try to charge people thousands of dollars for the same work.


We live in Mexico (and intend to stay here) so we have no need to do a K-1. In any case, the cost of a K-1 has risen to just under $1000 even without paying a lawyer anything which, I agree, is not necessary. If we did need to reside in the US for a while at some point -- say to care for one of my aging parents -- we would opt for the Direct Consular Filing method which is half the cost and twice as fast to get her US residency. She already has a US tourist visa so short term visits aren't a problem.

However, both the OP and I are talking about Mexican resident visas for us, not US resident visas for our wives to be. The whole structure of temporary and permanent visas for foreigners in Mexico is currently undergoing a change and we are awaiting word on how resident spousal visa will be set up and the process we'll need to go through to get them.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you for all the felicidades. I am very happy. Just as an aside, I am the bride!  I will keep you all posted on my adventure this January with INM.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Oops... that was a little sexist of me to suppose otherwise.

Anyway, yes, muchas felicidades!

Any news on your INM adventures is appreciated and likewise, I will share if I find out anything useful.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

just an update... I now have my FM2 as INM is still working with the old guidelines. The process was quick and easy, although a bit expensive 3,200 pesos for FM2, 750 pesos to update my status from single to married and another 750 pesos, honestly for I'm not sure what, although it's somehow attached to the FM2. I apostilled my Acta de Matrimonio for another 314 pesos. A good day for the Mexican govt and for me! Done for this year!!

Next hurdle is to try getting a visitor's visa for my husband so my family can meet him! (they refuse to travel to Mexico... yada, yada).


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Think the MX fees are high, wait till you deal with TIO Sam...LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Think the MX fees are high, wait till you deal with TIO Sam...LOL


Right. And the worst of it is if the visa is denied, your money is not returned.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Right. And the worst of it is if the visa is denied, your money is not returned.


I think it is dis graceful for a country like the USA to keep the fees for visas from law abiding citizens if denied, many who just want to visit familia or see the Golden Gate Bridge..How many visas could you get for 1 hammer on the space shuttle?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I think it is dis graceful for a country like the USA to keep the fees for visas from law abiding citizens if denied, many who just want to visit familia or see the Golden Gate Bridge..How many visas could you get for 1 hammer on the space shuttle?


I think it's disgraceful too. And I know many cases of Mexicans with American spouses or partners who have been denied a visitor visa precisely because of their intimate connection with a US citizen, even one who resides permanently in Mexico. It doesn't seem to matter if you present all sorts of proof of ties to Mexico (family, work, property and so on), the embassy people seem to assume that anyone who visits the US will want to stay on illegally. I hope that itnavell has better luck than some of my friends have had.


----------

